

Marvel UI app now integrates with Lookback UX testing app - quinndupont
https://marvelapp.com/uxtools-launch/

======
quinndupont
It is launching as invite only for now, but my promo code should work (for a
few people at least): [https://marvelapp.com/uxtools-
launch/gWQNTQ](https://marvelapp.com/uxtools-launch/gWQNTQ) (FYI: I get "free"
tests with this link)

